# ما معنى كلمة "أقنوم"؟



## أبو الحارث (22 أغسطس 2007)

الإخوة الأعزاء زوار منتديات الكنيسة، تحية طيبة وبعد،،

أرجو منكم التوضيح بما يتعلق بمصطلح يستخدمه الإخوة المسيحيون بكثرة وهو مصطلح "أقنوم" أو "أقانيم".

فما هو التعريف الدقيق والواضح لهذه الكلمة؟

ولكم مني جزيل الشكر،،


----------



## استفانوس (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ما معنى كلمة "أقنوم"؟*

اخي الحبيب
ان كلمة اقنوم هو كائن له شخصيته الخاصة به 
وله ارادة ولكنه واحد في الجوهر والطبيعة
مع الاقنومين بغير انفصال
سلام المسيح


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ما معنى كلمة "أقنوم"؟*

شكرا استيفانوس .. ماكنت اعرف اوصف الكلمة بدقة


----------



## أبو الحارث (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ما معنى كلمة "أقنوم"؟*



جميل أخ استفانوس، وأشكرك على هذا الرد السريع والمختصر،


ولكن؛ هذا التعريف الذي تفضلت به أثار في ذهني تساؤلا آخر وهو:

كيف يكون الأقنوم بغير انفصال وما أعلمه -وأنت أدرى مني طبعا- أن العقيدة المسيحية تنص على أن السيد المسيح هو وحده الذي صلب ووهو وحده من تألم وهو وحده الذي فدى البشر من الخطيئة وخلصهم. هذا ما أعلمه أخي من المسيحية.


*والسؤال: كيف يكون هذا كله من غير انفصال المسيح -عليه السلام- عن الأقنومين الآخرين؟*


وشكراً،،


----------



## استفانوس (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ما معنى كلمة "أقنوم"؟*

سلام ونعمة
اخي أبو الحارث
سوف اقربها لذهنك
اعتبر ان امامك الان مثلث من ذهب أ - ب - ج 
له ثلاثة زواية متساوية 
فالرؤوس الثلاثة لهم جوهر واحد وكينونة واحدة وذهب  واحد هو جوهر المثلث
ولايكون نفسه أ هو ب وب هو ج
فلو طبقنا هذا المثل بالنسبة لثالوث القدوس
الآب هو الله من حيث الجوهر    ................الكائن بذاته
الابن هو الله من حيث الجوهر   ............... ناطق بكلمته
الروح القدس هو الله من حيث الجوهر........ حي بروحه

اتمنى ان يكون وصلك الجواب اخي الحبيب
سلام المسيح


----------



## أبو الحارث (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ما معنى كلمة "أقنوم"؟*



أشكرك استفانوس على هذا الإهتمام،،

ولكنك لم تجب عن سؤالي المظلل باللون الأخضر، وهو: كيف يصلب المسيح وحده ويخلص البشرية وحده ويموت وحده من غير انفصال عن الأقنومين الآخرين؟ هل كانا معه؟ أم أنه انفصل عنهما؟


وشكرا،،،


----------



## استفانوس (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ما معنى كلمة "أقنوم"؟*

اخي الحبيب
أبو الحارث
نعم كانا معه ولم ينفصلان عنه ولم يتاثر اللاهوت في الناسوت
مثال
العليقة التي وقف امامها رجل الله موسى احترقت بدون يمسها النار بضرر

سلام


----------



## أبو الحارث (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ما معنى كلمة "أقنوم"؟*



عزيزي استفانوس أرجو ألا تتضايق من كثرة أسئلتي ولكني مصر على فهم مسألة الأقانيم وبالتالي وحدانية الثالوث،، اتفقنا! اسمحلي يا عزيزي أن أقتبس من كلامك بعض العبارات وأن أكتب استفساراتي عليها،،


*-استفساري الأول:*

قلت في رسالتك الأخيرة: "نعم كانا معه ولم ينفصلان عنه" انتهى كلامك، و سؤالي هنا:

إذا كانا حقاً معه، وإذا كان الآب والإبن والروح القدس كلهم واحد، إذاً؛ فالثلاثة أقانيم صُلبت معاً وكلها دُفنت معاً وكلها قامت معاً وكلها خلصتنا معاً حيث أنها غير منفصلة، أليس كذلك! فلماذا يقال أن المسيح وحده هو المخلص و الآب والروح القدس كانا معه على الصليب؟


*-استفساري الثاني:*

قلت أيضا: "ولم يتاثر اللاهوت في الناسوت" انتهى كلامك، و سؤالي:

هل هذا يعني أن الناسوت (ناسوت السيد المسيح) مات وحده دون اللاهوت؟



أشكرك مرة أخرى،،


----------



## marina_2008 (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ما معنى كلمة "أقنوم"؟*

انا ممكن اوضح اكثر  تم الفداء والخلاص حينما مات السيد المسيح على الصليب وقبر ثم قام فى اليوم الثالث ان لاهوت اله لم يفارق ناسوته لحظة واحدة ولا طرفة عين والناسوت هو الزى مات على الصليب اى انفصلت الروح الانسانية عن الجسد و اللاهوت والناسوت مثل الحديد والنار يكونان معا لكن الحديد يبقى كما هو والنار تبقى كما هى


----------



## thelast (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ما معنى كلمة "أقنوم"؟*

اذا اردت تشبيه يقرب الامر لذهنك فساقول للك مع ان الله لايمكن ان يشبه بشى او شى يشبه به

هل تاملت اصبعك من قبل ستجد انه مكون من ثلاث اجزاء 
فببساطه الاب يشبه اصل الاصبع حيث هو الاساس والثابت 
وحيث ان الاب ثابت لم يصعد ولم ينزل

والجزء الثانى هو حلقه الوصل وهو يشبه بالروح القدس حيث هى روح الاب والابن حيث روحهم وحده ولو نظرت لامكن لتللك الوصله ان تتحرك ومثلما ظهر روح الله على هيئه حمامه

و الجزء الثالث هو يشبه بالابن ولو يمكن تحريكه هبوطا وصعودا حيث الابن هو من نزل الى الانسان وصعد ولو نظرت لوجدت انه الجزء الوحيد المحتوى على ظفر  فهكذا ايضا المسيح هو الوحيد الذى تالم ومات اما الاهوت فلا يموت اويتالم 
و الثلاثه اجزاء متصلين بانفصال ومن فصلين باتصال فلا يمكن ان يقال عنهم 
انهم مستقلين تماما عن بعضهم ولكن لكل منهم وظيفه
اتمنى ان اكون افدتك  
سلام ونعمه


----------



## ابن الشرق (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ما معنى كلمة "أقنوم"؟*

بعد اذن الحبيب استفانوس 

سأجيب على استفساراتك 




> *-استفساري الأول:*
> 
> قلت في رسالتك الأخيرة: "نعم كانا معه ولم ينفصلان عنه" انتهى كلامك، و سؤالي هنا:
> 
> إذا كانا حقاً معه، وإذا كان الآب والإبن والروح القدس كلهم واحد، إذاً؛ فالثلاثة أقانيم صُلبت معاً وكلها دُفنت معاً وكلها قامت معاً وكلها خلصتنا معاً حيث أنها غير منفصلة، أليس كذلك! فلماذا يقال أن المسيح وحده هو المخلص و الآب والروح القدس كانا معه على الصليب؟


 


ان السيد المسيح هو الابن الذي تجسد اي هو الله الظاهر في الجسد 

فالذي كان على الصليب هو السيد المسيح و الذي مات بالجسد هو السيد المسيح و الذي قام بالجسد هو السيد المسيح (الاله الكلمة المتجسد) 


و الله لا يحده لا مكان و لا زمان و لا جسد 



> *-استفساري الثاني:*
> 
> قلت أيضا: "ولم يتاثر اللاهوت في الناسوت" انتهى كلامك، و سؤالي:
> 
> هل هذا يعني أن الناسوت (ناسوت السيد المسيح) مات وحده دون اللاهوت؟


 

اللاهوت منزه عن الالم و عن الموت 

فالله لا يموت 


لكن الالم و الموت وقع ادبيا لا فعليا 






فالسيد المسيح حينما مات على الصليب فارقت نفسه الانسانية جسده في حين لاهوته لم يفارق جسده ابدا 
و عندما قام من بين الاموات عادت نفسه البشرية الى جسده 

و الطبيعة الالهية لم تفارق الانسانية و لا طرفة عين




اتمنى ان اكون قد وفقت في اجابتك بشكل بسيط


----------



## استفانوس (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ما معنى كلمة "أقنوم"؟*

لقد اجابوك الاخوة كما يجب
ونرحب بك وباسئلتك
سلام ونعمة


----------



## أبو الحارث (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ما معنى كلمة "أقنوم"؟*



أرحب بالإخوة: thelast، marina و المشرف ابن الشرق، والشكر للجميع على هذا التفاعل والإهتمام،،

ولكني أخبرتكم من البداية أني لن أكف عن طرح أسئلتي حتى يتضح الموضوع عندي،، ولقد وافقتم على ذلك،، فأرجو الإيضاح أكثر فما زال الموضوع غير مفهوم بالنسبة لي ومعقد للغاية! وأجوبتكم بصراحة،، كانت متناقضة أحيانا! المعذرة ولكن هذا ما فهمته أنا على الأقل،،


أجاب الأخ ابن الشرق مشكورا فقال:
"فالذي كان على الصليب هو السيد المسيح و الذي مات بالجسد هو السيد المسيح و الذي قام بالجسد هو السيد المسيح (الاله الكلمة المتجسد)" انتهى كلامه. ألا يتناقض هذا مع ما قاله استفانوس حيث قال: "نعم كانا معه ولم ينفصلان عنه" انتهى. فإذا كان السيد المسيح قد صلب وحده؛ ومات وحده وقام وحده، إذا هو انفصل في هذه الحالات عن الآب والروح القدس،، أليس كذلك! أم أنهم صلبوا جميعا! المسألة ليست واضحة بالنسبة لي..


هذا بالنسبة للاستفسار الأول،، أما الثاني فأرجو -بعد إذنكم- تأجيله حتى نفرغ من هذه النقطة..


شكرا للجميع مرة أخرى،،


----------



## coptic4ever (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ما معنى كلمة "أقنوم"؟*

*



فإذا كان السيد المسيح قد صلب وحده؛ ومات وحده وقام وحده، إذا هو انفصل في هذه الحالات عن الآب والروح القدس،، أليس كذلك! أم أنهم صلبوا جميعا! المسألة ليست واضحة بالنسبة لي..

أنقر للتوسيع...


اولاً ان حدث الصلب اروع مماتتخيل هذا الحدث الذى مات فيه المسيح عن العالم لتحقيق الفداء والمصالحه مع الله 
... انت تجد صعوبه فى اتحاد الله بالجسد ولكن يقول القديس اثناسيوس الرسولى:
ان الفلاسفه اليونانيين وخاصة افلاطون :يقول ان الكون جسد هائل وصدق افلاطون حقاُ فى هذه المقوله لاننا نرى اجزاءه وقعه تحت حواسنا وملموسه
فاذا كان الله اتحد بالكون (الجسد) فما وجه الغرابه فى انه اتحد بالانسان ايضا
انا اعلم ان الصعوبه فى التجسد هو اساس الاسلام لانهم يعتقدون انه لايليق التجسد وموت الله عوضاً عن البشر ولكن انت لاتعلم سبب التجسد الحقيقى 
ان الهدف الرئيسى هو مصالحة الله مع الانسان لانه عند خروج ادم من الجنه جعل الله حارس الكاروبيم(ملاك) يقف امام شجرة الحياه كى لا يذهب ادم اليها 
نجد هنا خصومه بين السمائيين وهذا يتضح من الملاك الذى وقف امام الانسان وبين ادم نفسه لانه اصبح طريدا من الجنه واصبحت الارض قاسيه عليه وياكل منه بالتعب وكانت ايضاً الخصومه الرئيسيه ان الجسد وهو المعلوم فى الاسلام ايضاً خلق على شبه الله ولكن الانسان افسد هذا العمل بالخطيه فكان من الواجب ان تكون المصالحه هى ذبيحة الجسد كمحرقه الى الله ولكن من هذا الانسان الذى يتحمل خطايا العالم عوضاً عن البشر ؟؟؟ 
اذا كان مثلاً موسى او اى نبى اخر عرض عليه هذا الامر وكان امراً من الله وليس اختياري  هل سيكون هذا عدل ان يميت الله انسان عوضا عن الاخرين فكان من محبة الله وعدله انه بذل نفسه عنا جميعاً لكى لانهلك 
حتى يصبح الله عادل ورحيم فى نفس ذات الوقت فان العدل والرحمه صفتان متناقضتان لان بما ان الله عادل اذا القصاص واجب على كل انسان لانه اخطا ولكن الرحمه هى ان الانسان قريب من الله ويريد ان ينقله من الفساد الى اللافساد فكانت هنا الخطه الرئيسيه لفداء البشريه وخلاص الانسان ...
هل التجسد ... صعب على الله؟؟هل الصلب حقق موت الاهوت ؟
اخى الحبيب دعنا نتحدث بالتقييم الروحى مع التحليل المنطقى ايضاً وساطرح عليك الاجابه...
ليس من الصعوبه تجسد الله كما قلنا مراراً وتكراراً
يقول اثناسيوس الرسولى: لانه لم يكتف الله بانه خلقنا من عدم ولكنه وهبنا مجاناً بنعمة الكلمه حياه منسجمه مع الله
::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
راى الكلمة (الله) انه من الصعب ابطال الخطيه الا بالموت فكان من الصعب ايضاً
ان يموت الكلمه بذاته لانه غير قابل للموت .... لهذا اتخذ الكلمه جسداً قابلاً للموت لانه باتحاد الكلمه الذى هو فوق الكل يصبح اذا جديراً ان يموت نيابة عن الكل وحتى يبقى فى عدم فساد بسبب الكلمه الذى اتى وحل فيه. وحتى يتحرر الجميع ايضاً من الفساد بالقيامه من بين الاموات فهو قد قدم عنهم جسداً مماثلاُ لاجسادهم............
لماذا اذا احبائنا المسلمون يدينوا عمل الله بانه غير لائق ولايجوز هل الله كل مايستحقه بعد هذا هو التخلى وانكار فداءه ولاهوته ؟ هل هذا يصح ان نشوه عمل الله اتجاه الانسان ان الله ذو محبه تفوق العقل ولايمكن ان يتصورها احد الا من امن بالمسيح وراى المسيح بقلبه ويصبح اذا مدرك النور ويكون فى ذات الوقت لائق بان يكون ابناً للنور فان الله احب العالم وهذا وبذل نفسه عن العالم لم يمت الكلمه بالفعل لانه غير لائق ان تموت الكلمه ولكن الجسد المتخذ لاتمام الفداء هو الذى مات لانه قابل للموت وخاضع للطبيعه
واذا اردت المزيد عن سبب التجسد ,,, فنحن فى خدمتك ويسعدنا ان ناخذ بركة التوضيح وتوصيل المراد من التجسد..
سلام ونعمة رب المجد تكن مع الجميع
الان وكل اوان والى دهر الدهور 
امين*​


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ما معنى كلمة "أقنوم"؟*

اخى الحبيب 
ابو الحارث 
اصطلح معظم فلاسفة المسيحيين في الأجيال الأولى، على تسمية هذه التعينات بالأقانيم، والمفرد أقنوم . و الأقنوم أو القنوم ، كلمة سريانية يطلقها السريان على كل من يتميّز عن سواه، على شرط ألا يكون مما شُخص وله ظل، ولذلك فإنه يُراد بالأقنوم التعين . وقد وردت في اللغة اللاتينية كلمة تشبه هذه الكلمة في النطق تقريباً، وهي ?Aequanimitasومعناها Befor The Class أي في الصدارة، أو قبل كل هيئة أو نظام . وقد تعني أيضاً الانسجام في الفكر والشعور والصفات الطيبة . أما القول إن كلمة أقنوم معناها أصل كما ورد في بعض كتب الفلسفة، فليس بصحيح، إذ فضلاً عما تقدم من دليل لغوي، فإننا لا نؤمن أن الأقانيم هم أصول للعالم، بل نؤمن أنهم أصل العالم، لأنهم تعيّن الله أو الله معيَّناً. والله دون سواه هو أصل العالم ومبدعه. والقول إن كلمة أقنوم معناها أصل منقول " كما أعتقد " من قاموس مختار الصحاح ص 553 فقد جاء فيه : الأقانيم الأصول، وواحدها الأقنوم . ومع كلٍ، فإن صاحب المختار نفسه اعترف أنه لم يتحقق من مصدر هذه الكلمة، فقد قال في الصحيفة المذكورة وأحسبها روميَّة والواقع أنها ليست كذلك، كما يتضح لكل من له إلمام باللغة اليونانية " التي يسميها صاحب المختار الرومية ، كما لا يزال يسميها بعض الناس إلى الوقت الحاضر " لأن الكلمة اليونانية المقابلة أو التي تكاد تكون مقابلة، لكلمة أقنوم هي إيبوستاسيس وقد نُقلت إلى اللغة الإنجليزية Hypostasis واستُعملت فيها بهذا المعنى عينه.
وليس لكلمة أقنوم مرادف في اللغة العربية أو غيرها من اللغات يؤدي معناها تماماً، لأن كلمة شخص العربية وما يرادفها في اللغات الأخرى تدل على الذات المنفصلة عن غيرها، والأمر ليس كذلك من جهة كلمة أقنوم . وقد أشار إلى هذه الحقيقة إيليا مطران نصّيبين في القرن الحادي عشر في إحدى رسائله : ليس في اللغة العربية لفظ يعبر به عن الموجود الذي كيانه ليس عاماً " أي الذي ليس له شريك في كيانه " أو ذا عرض " أي الذي ليس له مظهر مادي " ولذلك عبّرنا عنه بالسريانية بكلمة أقنوم " .
فكلمة الأقانيم تختلف عن كلمة الأشخاص من ناحيتين رئيسيتين : " 1 " إن الأشخاص هم الذوات المنفصل أحدهم عن الآخر، أما الأقانيم فهم ذات واحدة، هي ذات الله. " 2 " إن الأشخاص وإن كانوا يشتركون في الطبيعة الواحدة إلا أنه ليس لأحدهم ذات خصائص أو صفات أو مميزات الآخر. أما الأقانيم فمع تميّز أحدهم عن الآخر في الأقنومية، هم واحد في الجوهر بكل صفاته وخصائصه ومميزاته، لأنهم ذات الله الواحد.
فالأقانيم في المسيحية هم تعينات اللاهوت، أو تعيّن اللاهوت الخاص، أو هم اللاهوت معيّناً، فإن جوهر الله هو عين تعيّنه، وهم تعينه أو إياه معيناً، لأن الأقانيم ليسوا تعينات في الله، بل هو ذات تعينه أو بالحري هم عين ذاته " لأنه تعالى لا تركيب فيه " ، لذلك لا يُقال إن الأقانيم في الله، أو إن الله يشتمل على الأقانيم، بل يقال إن الأقانيم هم الله، والله هو الأقانيم.
ويستعمل بعض الكتّاب صيغة التأنيث مع الأقانيم على اعتبار أنه لا جنس لهم. لكن نظراً لأننا نقول الله هو مع أنه لا جنس له، استصوبْتُ أن أستعمل في هذا الكتاب صيغة المذكر السالم مع الأقانيم كما استعملها الكتاب المقدس من قبل " يوحنا 1 :1 " . ولذلك أرجو أن يذكر القارئ " عندما يقرأ عبارة مثل الواردة أعلاه " أن الأقانيم ليسوا ذوات منفصلة، بل هم ذات واحدة، هي ذات الله.
الأقانيم إذاً هم اللاهوت معلناً في ذاته وصفاته، ولذلك فإن اللاهوت في تعينه أو أقانيمه لا يكون هو الله المبهَم الغامض، كما يتصوّره بعض الناس، بل الله المعيّن الواضح، الذي نستطيع إدراكه والرجوع إليه، فنجد فيه مقصدنا، الذي تسكن إليه نفوسنا وتطمئن إليه قلوبنا.
أما عدد الأقانيم فطبعاً هو أول عدد كامل جامع، لا يمكن لأقل منه أن تتوافر فيه خصائص الوحدانية الجامعة المانعة. وهذا العدد، كما نعلم، هو ثلاثة ويتفق معنا الشيخ محيي بن العربي على ذلك إلى حد كبير، فقد قال : أول الأعداد الفردية، هو الثلاثة لا الواحد، لأن الواحد ليس بعدد بل هو أصل الأعداد " فصوص الحكم ص 130 " . ويؤيده في ذلك الكندي، أحد فلاسفة المسلمين المشهورين أيضاً، فقد قال : الواحد ليس بعدد بل هو ركن العدد " كتاب الكندي إلى المعتصم بالله في الفلسفة الأولى ص 127 ، 128 " ، أو بعض العدد كما قال في موضع آخر.
وهناك اعتقاد عام عندنا نحن البشر، بأن العدد " 3 " هو أول عدد كامل، ففي أمثالنا نقول : الحبل المثلوث لا ينقطع ، و كل شيء بالثالث يكمل . و المرة الثالثة ثابتة ، وأيام العزاء عندنا هي ثلاثة . وفي قانون العقوبات يُعتبَر المجرم عائداً يستحق عقوبة الجناية بدلاً من عقوبة الجنحة إذا ارتكب مخالفة ثلاث مرات " المادة 49 من قانون العقوبات " . وفي الرياضيات، أول شكل هو الذي له ثلاثة أضلاع، وأول حجم هو الذي له ثلاثة أبعاد. وفي الطبيعة، كل نبات راقٍ مكوّن من ثلاثة أجزاء رئيسية، وكل حيوان راقٍ مكوّن من ثلاثة أجزاء رئيسية، وكل إنسان كامل مكوّن من ثلاثة أجزاء رئيسية، وأيضاً من ثلاثة عناصر رئيسية. والذرة نفسها مكونة من ثلاثة أجزاء.
وفي الأديان أيضاً يُعتبر العدد " 3 " هو أول عدد كامل، ففي الإسلام يذكر المصلي اسم الله ثلاث مرات في كل ركعة، ويقوم بالمضمضة ثلاث مرات، والاستنشاق ثلاث مرات، وغسل الوجه ثلاث مرات، وغسل اليدين حتى المرفق ثلاث مرات، ومسح الرأس والأذنين ثلاث مرات، وغسل الرجلين ثلاث مرات. والقسَم لا يكون نافذاً إلا إذا كان بالله ثلاثاً، والطلاق لا يكون قانونياً " أو بائناً بينونة كبرى " إلا إذا كان الإشهار به ثلاثاً. وتقضي السنّة بصوم ثلاثة أيام في شهر رجب، وثلاثة أخرى في شهر شعبان. وجاء في الأحاديث : لا يحل لأحدكم أن يهجر أخاه فوق ثلاث ليال . وفي اليهودية والمسيحية يُعتبر العدد " 3 " أول عدد كامل " اقرأ مثلاً : 2صموئيل 24 :12 ، دانيال 1 :5 ، خروج 23 :14 ، دانيال 6 :10 ، وتكوين 15 :9 وإشعياء 15 :5 واستير 5 :1، لوقا 13 :7، متى 12 :40 وأعمال الرسل 10 :16 " .
وطبعاً ليس الغرض من الاقتباسات المذكورة هو الاستدلال بها على أن أقانيم اللاهوت لابد أن يكونوا ثلاثة. كلا، لأن الله أسمى من أن يُقاس بالنسبة إلى أي شيء من الأشياء، بل الغرض من هذه الاقتباسات هو الاستدلال بها على أنه لو أعلن لنا الوحي أن الأقانيم ثلاثة، لما جاز لعقولنا أن تعترض على الإطلاق، لأن هذه الحقيقة تكون متفقة مع الواقع المعروف لدينا. 
أخيراً، إن أمام القول بأن وحدانية الله هي وحدانية جامعة مانعة، لا يجد العقل مجالاً للاعتراض. وإن اعترض بشيء، فلا يمكن أن يقول سوى إن هذا الموضوع يسمو فوق إدراكه. ونحن من جانبنا نوافق على حكمه هذا كل الموافقة، لأن الله عجيب في ذاته، ولا يمكن الإحاطة به إطلاقاً. ومع كل، فإنه وإن كان يسمو فوق إدراك العقل، إلا أنه ليس ضده.
وهناك فرق كبير بين الأمور التي تسمو فوق العقل وتلك التي لا تتفق معه، فالأولى هي التي تتفق معه في أساسها، لكن لسموها لا يستطيع الإحاطة بكنهها. أما الثانية، فإنها لا تتفق معه إطلاقاً، لا في أساسها أو في كنهها. فمثلاً إذا قلنا إن الله يحب الأشرار لا يكون ذلك ضد العقل، بل يكون أسمى من إدراكه. لأن الأشرار وإن كانوا " حسب عقولنا " لا يستحقون محبة من الله، إلا أنه تعالى لكماله التام لا يمكن أن يكرههم، لأنهم خليقته، والخالق يحب خليقته، ولذلك فمن البديهي أنه يحبهم ويهيئ لهم سبيل الرجوع إليه والتوافق معه. أما إذا قلنا إن الله يحب الخطيئة فلا يكون ذلك أسمى من إدراك العقل، بل يكون ضده، لأن الله لم يخلق الخطيئة، ولأن الخطيئة تتعارض مع كماله كل التعارض.
وهنا نرى أننا يجب أن نؤمن :
إما أن وحدانية الله وحدانية مجردة، أو مطلقة، أو وحدانية جامعة مانعة.
فإن قلنا إنها مجرّدة، نفينا عنه الذات والصفات. مع أن له ذاتاً وله صفات.
وإن قلنا إنها مطلقة، افترضنا اتصافه بصفات لا علة لها أو عمل أزلاً " لأن الوحدانية المطلقة لا تتميز بمميزات، تجعل صفات صاحبها بالفعل بينه وبين ذاته " . وأسندنا أيضاً إليه التغيّر والتطور بدخوله في علاقة مع الكائنات التي خلقها، لأن الوحدانية المطلقة ليس لها علاقة بينها وبين ذاتها.
ولذلك فمن المؤكد أن تكون وحدانية الله جامعة مانعة، أو بتعبير آخر متميزة بأقانيم أو بتعينات " أو سمِّها ما شئت، إذ لا قيمة للفظ بجانب سلامة المعنى " لأن هذه الأقانيم، أو التعينات، أو... أو... هي خصائص الله الذاتية. ولذلك كان الله مع لا نهائيته وتفرده بالأزلية، وعدم وجود أي تركيب فيه، ليس الإله المجرد من الصفات، أو الذي يتصف بصفات لم يكن لها عمل أزلاً، بل الإله المتصف بكل صفات الكمال اللائقة به، ليس بالقوة بل بالفعل، وذلك منذ الأزل إلى الأبد، بغض النظر عن وجود المخلوقات أو عدم وجودها، الأمر الذي يتوافق كل التوافق مع كماله التام، واستغنائه عن كل شيء في الوجود، وعدم تعرّضه للتطّور أو التغيّر.
ولذلك فكون وحدانية الله جامعة مانعة، ليس حقيقة معقولة فحسب، بل وجديرة أيضاً بكل تقدير وقبول، لأنها تعلن لنا أن الله كامل كل الكمال، الأمر الذي يتوافق مع ذاته كل التوافق، ويبعث في نفوسنا روح الإعجاب والاعتزاز به، وروح التعبد والسجود إليه. كما تعلن لنا أنه يحبنا منذ الأزل محبة لا حدَّ لها، وأنه يهتم في الزمان بكل أمورنا وظروفنا، الأمر الذي يرفع بنفوسنا إليه لتقترن به وتتآلف معه، وفي هذا كل هنائها وسلامها، بل وكل نعيمها ومجدها أيضاً.
للمزيد يا عزيزى الفاضل 
الرجاء مراجعة هذا الرابط ( الله بين الفلسفة والمسيحية ) 
http://www.geocities.com/capitolhill/senate/4559/indexgodphiochrist.html


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ما معنى كلمة "أقنوم"؟*

و الان سنعطي فقرة أخرى من كتاب للقنص زكريا بطرس" أسئلة حول هل الله واحد أم ثالوث؟" 
و هذه الفقرة تخص الدكتور الشقنقيري أستاذ الشريعة الإسلامية في جامعة باريس، ثم أستاذ الشريعة الإسلامية في كلية حقوق جامعة عين شمس بالقاهرة :
[نعرف أن القرآن يقول عن يسوع إنه كلمة الله، وروحه، (كلمة الله وروح الله) وترجمة هذه التسمية لا تنال المسيحي بأية صعوبة، ومن ثم كان الاعتراض على المسلمين، لاضطرارهم إلى الاعتراف بألوهية المسيح. 
     ما المسيح؟ يجيب المسلم إنه كلمة الله، أنه روح الله. ولكن هذه "الكلمة" وهذا "الروح" أمخلوقة؟ أم غير مخلوقة؟ إذا كان روح الله غير مخلوق فلا إشكال: فالمسيح إذن هو الله. وإذا كان روح الله مخلوقا، فيكون روح الله وكلمة الله مخلوقين. فالله إذن كان قبل الخلق بغير كلمة! وبغير روح! وذلك غير متصور!!] 
هذه هي شهادة الدكتور محمد الشقنقيري، وقد نشرت في (جريدة الأهرام) القاهرية بتاريخ 26/5/1985 مترجمة عن (المجلة التاريخية للقانون الفرنسي والأجنبي) في شهر يونيو 1981، وقام بالترجمة الدكتور محمد بدر أستاذ تاريخ القانون في كلية حقوق جامعة عين شمس.
     وبهذا قد تأكد لك يا أخي العزيز بشهادة القرآن، وعلماء الإسلام لعقيدة الثالوث: 
وهي أن الله واحد له ذات وله كلمة وله روح. 
وهذا لا يقتضي الشرك بالله وأن لا إله إلا هو.
     فمن كل ما تقدم تأكد لك شهادة القرآن للنصارى بأنهم يعبدون الله الواحد ولا يشركون به
واليك ايضا هذا الرابط بة كتيب (  أسئلة حول هل الله واحد أم ثالوث؟" )
http://www.alkalema.net/pdf/halalahwahedamsalos.pdf


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ما معنى كلمة "أقنوم"؟*

اخى الحبيب 
لا ترفض المسيح الحقيقي الذي احبك ومات من أجلك بل تواضع تحت يد الله القوية وأعطه المجد بقبولك لمحبته العظيمة لكي تنجو من عذاب بحيرة النار.
اترك دين الضلال والنجاسة واترك من كان يكذب ويشتم ويغّير كلام الله وينسى ويُسحر ويسُب ويقتُل ويضِلُ ويحاول الانتحار .
أدخل مخدعك وأغلق بابك وادع الله الحقيقي ليريك الطريق والحق والحياة ويعطيك القوة والإرادة أن تتبع إرشاده.
قال المسيح المبارك
أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة من يتبعني لا يمشي في الظلمة بل يكون له نور الحياة
تعال إلى المسيح الحقيقي فهو بانتظارك فهل ستأتي؟
تعال إلى الحياة تعال إلى السلام تعال إلى المجد.
وأضع الآن للذي يريد أن يعرف أكثر عن شخصية المسيح ابن الإنسان وابن الله .
1. http://www.geocities.com/truth_of_god_888/
2. http://www.geocities.com/CapitolHill/Senate/4559/Godreveal.htm
3. http://www.geocities.com/hidayatalmouslimoun/JESUS_SON_OF_GOD.htm
4. http://www.geocities.com/christianityandislam/God_and_Christ.htm
يا إلهي العظيم المبارك أرجو أن تستخدم هذه السطور القليلة لتمجيد اسمك في عالم الشيطان وتبارك عمل أيدينا علينا وتحرر من تأثروا بكتابات عبيد الشيطان وتجذب البعيدين عنك وتعرفهم على شخصك وتمنحهم أبوتك وسلامك وتعطي الحماية لعبيدك حتى يتمجد اسم ابنك الحبيب ربنا يسوع المسيح الذي باسمه نصلي ونعطيك كل المجد. آمين


----------



## استفانوس (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ما معنى كلمة "أقنوم"؟*



> أجاب الأخ ابن الشرق مشكورا فقال:
> "فالذي كان على الصليب هو السيد المسيح و الذي مات بالجسد هو السيد المسيح و الذي قام بالجسد هو السيد المسيح (الاله الكلمة المتجسد)" انتهى كلامه. ألا يتناقض هذا مع ما قاله استفانوس حيث قال: "نعم كانا معه ولم ينفصلان عنه" انتهى. فإذا كان السيد المسيح قد صلب وحده؛ ومات وحده وقام وحده، إذا هو انفصل في هذه الحالات عن الآب والروح القدس،، أليس كذلك! أم أنهم صلبوا جميعا! المسألة ليست واضحة بالنسبة لي..


قول لي اين وجد التناقض
الاخ ابن الشرق وضح لك الناسوت الذي على الصليب ذاق عذاب الالام ولم يتطرق الى اللاهوت
ولقد شرحت لك والاخوة الافاضل قدموا لك التعريف الصحيح
لم يبقى لك الا ان تنحني على ركبتيك وتطلب من الله الاب ان يكلمك بكلمته الابن ويرشدك بروحه الروح القدس
ان يشرق بنوره في قلبك فتنجلي عنك الشبهات التي وضعها ابليس امامك
وتبصر خلاص الله العجيب لك


----------



## ابن الشرق (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ما معنى كلمة "أقنوم"؟*



أبو الحارث قال:


> أرحب بالإخوة: thelast، marina و المشرف ابن الشرق، والشكر للجميع على هذا التفاعل والإهتمام،،
> 
> 
> ولكني أخبرتكم من البداية أني لن أكف عن طرح أسئلتي حتى يتضح الموضوع عندي،، ولقد وافقتم على ذلك،، فأرجو الإيضاح أكثر فما زال الموضوع غير مفهوم بالنسبة لي ومعقد للغاية! وأجوبتكم بصراحة،، كانت متناقضة أحيانا! المعذرة ولكن هذا ما فهمته أنا على الأقل،،





مرحبا بك و بكل اسئلتك معنا 


لكن المهم ليس في كثرة الاسئلة المهم الاستفادة اكثر و اكثر 




> أجاب الأخ ابن الشرق مشكورا فقال:
> "فالذي كان على الصليب هو السيد المسيح و الذي مات بالجسد هو السيد المسيح و الذي قام بالجسد هو السيد المسيح (الاله الكلمة المتجسد)" انتهى كلامه. ألا يتناقض هذا مع ما قاله استفانوس حيث قال: "نعم كانا معه ولم ينفصلان عنه" انتهى. فإذا كان السيد المسيح قد صلب وحده؛ ومات وحده وقام وحده، إذا هو انفصل في هذه الحالات عن الآب والروح القدس،، أليس كذلك! أم أنهم صلبوا جميعا! المسألة ليست واضحة بالنسبة لي..





قبل ان اكمل معك 

ماذا تعرف عن الانفصال ؟؟ 


اقنوم الكلمة لم ينفصل جوهريا عن الآب 

لكن الكلمة هو المتجسد اي هو الذي اتحد بالطبيعة البشرية اتحادا غير مدرك من قبل البشر 



فالسيد المسيح هو (الكلمة) المتجسد الذي مات على الصليب و قام من بين الاموات

يعني بكلمة اخرى ... التجسد لا يعني انفصالا ابدا لكن تميزا فقط 


اقرأ بدقة  قبل ان تكمل 





> هذا بالنسبة للاستفسار الأول،، أما الثاني فأرجو -بعد إذنكم- تأجيله حتى نفرغ من هذه النقطة..
> 
> 
> شكرا للجميع مرة أخرى،،


 


انا ايضا افضل هذا حتى نكمل محور محور 




سلام و نعمة


----------



## My Rock (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ما معنى كلمة "أقنوم"؟*



أبو الحارث قال:


> وأجوبتكم بصراحة،، كانت متناقضة أحيانا! المعذرة ولكن هذا ما فهمته أنا على الأقل،،




يا ريت تذكر لنا أين التناقض يا اخ
ولا هو كلام و بس؟
اتمنى ان تحدد مكان التناقض, ان لا يكون مجرد عدم فهم و قلة معرفة من جهتك كما تعودنا من كل اللذين يتفهون بهذه الهراءات





> فإذا كان السيد المسيح قد صلب وحده؛ ومات وحده وقام وحده، إذا هو انفصل في هذه الحالات عن الآب والروح القدس،، أليس كذلك! أم أنهم صلبوا جميعا! المسألة ليست واضحة بالنسبة لي..


 
الظاهر انك لست مصر على السؤال و الفهم, بل انك مصر على المعاندة و عدم الفهم
قلنا لك اكثر من مرة, الناسوت و اللاهوت لا يوجد اختلاط بينهم و هذا لا يجرد المسيح من اللاهوت


فالمسيح صلب بمشيئة الله بدون انفصال لاهوته, فالصلب لا يفصل الله عن الجسد الذي تجسد به, فالله لا يتأثر بالأفعال الفيزيائية


و المسيح جسدا مات بالخطة الألهية بدون انفصال لاهوته مجددا, فلاهوت المسيح صاحبه للخطوة التالية, و هي قيامته


المسيح قام بقوة اللاهوت, اذ هذا دليل قوي على عدم انفصال اللاهوت عن الناسوت حتى بالموت المخطط بحسب مشيئة الله, 

فالله تجسد في المسيح بدون انفصل و بدون اختلاط, فأن اسلم الجسد الروح و مات, فمات ناسوتيا و لكن قام بقوة اللاهوت, فللاهوت لم يفارق حتى في هذه الجزئية
 
انا عارف و متأكد انك حتعيد و تسأل السؤال نفسه...
ربنا يهديك..

سلام و نعمة


----------



## أبو الحارث (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ما معنى كلمة "أقنوم"؟*




أهلا..

راح أبين لك وين التناقض الواضح بل الصارخ من تعريف الأخ "استفانوس" مشكورا وأرجو أن تركز معي وأن تفهم أنت جيدا قبل أن تتهم جزافا كما تريد،، يقول "استفانوس" في تعريف الأقنوم: "ان كلمة اقنوم هو كائن له شخصيته الخاصة به وله ارادة *ولكنه واحد في الجوهر والطبيعة مع الاقنومين* بغير انفصال" انتهى.

لاحظ: *"واحد في الجوهر والطبيعة"*... يعني العقل كيف راح يستوعب انهم كلهم *"واحد بغير انفصال"* ثم الذي تم صلبه وقتله هو *"واحد منهم فقط"* طيب مهمه ما بينفصلوش.. و همه واحد في الجوهر والطبيعة "واحد". يعني الصلب كان للثلاثة أقانيم معاً...

*عرفت وين التناقض!! أرجو أن تكون فهمت....*


----------



## أبو الحارث (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ما معنى كلمة "أقنوم"؟*



أود أن أشكر الإخوة "استفانوس" و "ابن الشرق" على ما عندهم من أدب في الحوار وهدوء في الأسلوب وهذا إن دل فإنما يدل على امتلاكهما لأسلوب علمي رصين أحترمه وأقدره..

ولكن بما يتعلق بـ "أثناسيوس الرسول" فأقول: لماذا التطاول والتجريح؟ ألست واثقا مما عندك؟ فلماذا الغلط؟

لقد قلت يا أثناسيوس: "اترك دين الضلال والنجاسة واترك من كان يكذب ويشتم ويغّير كلام الله وينسى ويُسحر ويسُب ويقتُل ويضِلُ ويحاول الانتحار"

*11 كلمة نابية* لا تليق بحوار مؤدب ونقاش علمي...

من بداية النقاش هل تلفظت أنا ولو بكلمة نابية واحدة؟ هل تطاولت على دينكم أو كتبكم أو على أي شيء يخص عقيدتكم؟ فلماذا لا يكون التعامل بالمثل؟

أنا أطرح تساؤلاتي،، فمن كان يحسن الجواب فليتفضل وإلا فلا داعي للشتائم... *صح!*


----------



## Basilius (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ما معنى كلمة "أقنوم"؟*




> لاحظ: *"واحد في الجوهر والطبيعة"*... يعني العقل كيف راح يستوعب انهم كلهم *"واحد بغير انفصال"* ثم الذي تم صلبه وقتله هو *"واحد منهم فقط"* طيب مهمه ما بينفصلوش.. و همه واحد في الجوهر والطبيعة "واحد". يعني الصلب كان للثلاثة أقانيم معاً...


 
*لا مفيش تناقض ولا حاجة ابدا *

*يعني اية الصلب كان للثلاثة اقانيم معا ؟؟؟ يبقى انت لم تقرا و لم تريد ان تفهم اساسا معنى كلمة اقنوم *
*يا عزيزي نحن نقول ان الابن هو من صلب اقنوميا *
*والله هو من صلب او فدى البشر جوهريا *
*بمعنى *
*لما اجي اتكلم عن صفة العقل الالهي بتكلم باصطلاح اقنوم *
*فالعقل الالهي الناطق اقنوميا هو نفسة الله العاقل جوهريا *
*وكذلك الروح القدس *
*لما اقول الروح القدس كتعبير اقنومي هو نفسة الله الحي كتعبير جوهري *
*لما اقول الوجود الذاتي الالهي اقنوميا هو نفسة الله الموجود جوهريا *

*فانت اساسا لا تعلم معنى اصطلاح اقنوم *
*نعم الابن من ناحية الاقنومية هو من فدى البشر و صلب على عود الصليب *
*والله من ناحية الجوهر هو من فدى البشر وصلب على عود الصليب *

*عندما نتكلم عن اقنوم فهو كل ما تمايز بغير انفصال *
*اما جوهريا فهو الله الواحد الموجود العاقل الحي ( الثلاث صفات الثبوتية الازلية في الذات الالهية )*
*مفيش انفصال ... نعم لا يوجد انفصال بين الاقانيم *
*لكن لا ننكر انة عند التعبير الاقنومي عن وجود الله يخهتلف عن العقل الالهي يختلف عن الروح الالهية ( الروح القدس) كتعبير اقنومي *

*لكن هو واحد وهو الله الموجود العاقل الحي .... *
*فاقنوميا الابن هو من اتم الفداء *
*وجوهريا الله هو من اتم الفداء ( الله الموجود العاقل الحي )*

*زي ما انت لما تحل مسئلة رياضية ... عموما او جوهريا انت اللذي حلتها *
*لكن تحديدا من ناحية الصفة فعقلك هو من حلها .... *

**** شوف يا عزيزي  هناك في هذا القسم اكثر من موضوع تكلمنا فية باستفاضة عن معنى الاقنومية ياريت تعمل بحث صغير و تثقل معلوماتك اولا ****


----------



## أبو الحارث (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ما معنى كلمة "أقنوم"؟*



أهلا بك يا "AVADA CADAVRA" ومشكور على اهتمامك،،

قلت يا عزيزي شارحا: "نحن نقول ان الابن هو من صلب اقنوميا والله هو من صلب او فدى البشر جوهريا" انتهى.

هذا الكلام الذي هو شرح -المفروض- في الواقع هو يحتاج إلى شرح!! ولكنك لم تقصر بل شرحته قائلا: "بمعنى لما اجي اتكلم عن صفة العقل الالهي بتكلم باصطلاح اقنوم فالعقل الالهي الناطق اقنوميا هو نفسة الله العاقل جوهريا" !!!

بالله عليك، هل هذا شرح وتبسيط للموضوع أم أنه زيادة في التعقيد والإبهام؟

وشكراً مرة أخرى،،

طبعاً سأتهم كالعادة بأني معاند، مكابر، لا أريد الفهم... إلخ.
ولكن الحقيقة أني *والله مش فاهم!!!!*


----------



## My Rock (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ما معنى كلمة "أقنوم"؟*



أبو الحارث قال:


> أهلا..
> 
> راح أبين لك وين التناقض الواضح بل الصارخ من تعريف الأخ "استفانوس" مشكورا وأرجو أن تركز معي وأن تفهم أنت جيدا قبل أن تتهم جزافا كما تريد،، يقول "استفانوس" في تعريف الأقنوم: "ان كلمة اقنوم هو كائن له شخصيته الخاصة به وله ارادة *ولكنه واحد في الجوهر والطبيعة مع الاقنومين* بغير انفصال" انتهى.
> 
> ...


 
التناقض بين الأجوبة يا ابو الحارث ان يذكر استفانوس شئ يعارض و يناقض ما قاله أبن الشرق او افادا

اما عدم فهمك أن الصلب هو بأقنوم الأبن, لكن الفداء كعمل عام هو عمل الله بأقانيمه الثلاثة 

فأقنوم الأب واضع خطة الخلاص
أقنوم الأبن نفذ الخطة (هذا و ما نتكلم عنه)
و أقنوم الروح القدس نشر الخطة في لمس القلوب 

فالله هو واضع الخطة و هو منفذها وهو ناشرها
فهو واضعها بعقله و منفذها بكلمته و ناشرها بروحه

هل سترجع و تقول تناقض؟
لا اراه تناقضا يا ابو الحارث, بل قلة معرفة منك بمعنى الثالوث عامة

سلام و نعمة


----------



## My Rock (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ما معنى كلمة "أقنوم"؟*



أبو الحارث قال:


> قلت يا عزيزي شارحا: "نحن نقول ان الابن هو من صلب اقنوميا والله هو من صلب او فدى البشر جوهريا" انتهى.
> 
> هذا الكلام الذي هو شرح -المفروض- في الواقع هو يحتاج إلى شرح!! ولكنك لم تقصر بل شرحته قائلا: "بمعنى لما اجي اتكلم عن صفة العقل الالهي بتكلم باصطلاح اقنوم فالعقل الالهي الناطق اقنوميا هو نفسة الله العاقل جوهريا" !!!
> 
> ...


 
ماهو الشئ الغير مفهوم به؟ عقل الله الناطق هو الله في جوهره, ما هو الشئ الذي لا تفهمه في هذه العبارة؟





> طبعاً سأتهم كالعادة بأني معاند، مكابر، لا أريد الفهم... إلخ.
> ولكن الحقيقة أني *والله مش فاهم!!!!*


 
اذا كنت لا تفهم, فهذه مشكلتك و حدك..

سلام و نعمة


----------



## Basilius (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ما معنى كلمة "أقنوم"؟*

اااا





أبو الحارث قال:


> أهلا بك يا "AVADA CADAVRA" ومشكور على اهتمامك،،
> 
> قلت يا عزيزي شارحا: "نحن نقول ان الابن هو من صلب اقنوميا والله هو من صلب او فدى البشر جوهريا" انتهى.
> 
> ...


 

يا اخ ابو الحارث 
من الموضوع اولا انت اردت فهم ومعنى اصطلاح الاقنومية 
و الاخوة شرحوة 
وانا شرحتة وانت كل ما فعلتة انك قلت مش فاهم فقط 

نعيد تاني 



> هذا الكلام الذي هو شرح -المفروض- في الواقع هو يحتاج إلى شرح!! ولكنك لم تقصر بل شرحته قائلا: "بمعنى لما اجي اتكلم عن صفة العقل الالهي بتكلم باصطلاح اقنوم فالعقل الالهي الناطق اقنوميا هو نفسة الله العاقل جوهريا" !!!
> 
> بالله عليك، هل هذا شرح وتبسيط للموضوع أم أنه زيادة في التعقيد والإبهام؟




*اعتقد انك فعلا لم تقرا مشاركتي انا و الاخوة بتمعن *
*يا حبيبي انا قلت لك بالحرف *



> *عندما نتكلم عن اقنوم فهو كل ما تمايز بغير انفصال *




*يعني بتكلم عن الصفات الثبوتية الازلية في الذات الالهية نفسها *
*وقلت لك *

*



مفيش انفصال ... نعم لا يوجد انفصال بين الاقانيم 
لكن لا ننكر انة عند التعبير الاقنومي عن وجود الله يخهتلف عن العقل الالهي يختلف عن الروح الالهية ( الروح القدس) كتعبير اقنومي 

أنقر للتوسيع...



واديتك مثال قلت يمكن تفهم ما نقصدة بلفظ اقنوم كتعبير عن صفة ذاتها في ال1ذات الالهية 




فاقنوميا الابن هو من اتم الفداء 
وجوهريا الله هو من اتم الفداء ( الله الموجود العاقل الحي )

أنقر للتوسيع...





زي ما انت لما تحل مسئلة رياضية ... عموما او جوهريا انت اللذي حلتها 
لكن تحديدا من ناحية الصفة فعقلك هو من حلها .... 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
*


----------



## آريوس الموحد (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ما معنى كلمة "أقنوم"؟*

السلام على من اتبع الهدى :-
	من خلال إطلاعي على ما تم طرحه سابقا ً لي بعض الملاحظات وبعض التساؤلات:
أولا :ً إن مصطلح أقنوم ليس مصطلح كتابي ، وإنما مصطلح فلسفي كما أقر بذلك المشارك (أثناسيوس الرسول).
ثانيا ً : لم يستدل المشاركين بآية واحدة واضحة ، لا عن المسيح ولا عن الأنبياء تثبت وجود الأقانيم الثلاثة بجوهر واحد.
ثالثا ً: تم طرح ثلاثة مواضيع وهي:
1)	تعريف معنى كلمة أقنوم ، وأن الأقانيم بجوهر واحد لا انفصال بينها.
2)	علاقة اللاهوت بالناسوت وعدم مفارقته طرفة عين.
3)	شرح لعقيدة الثالوث ، أو الوحدانية الجامعة المانعة.
وسأبدأ بالنقطة الأولى مع التأكيد على ضرورة مناقشة كثير من النقاط التي وردت بالنقطتين الثانية والثالثة ولكن لاحقا ً.
بالنسبة لتعريف كلمة أقنوم : هو كل ما تميز بغير انفصال كما عرفها  (Avada Cadavra) ، أو كل من تميز عن سواه كما عرفها ( أثناسيوس الرسول ) أو هو كائن له شخصيته الخاصة به وله إرادة ولكنه واحد في الجوهر والطبيعة مع الأقنومين بغير انفصال ، كما عرفها (إستفانوس).
فمن خلال هذه التعاريف نطرح السؤال التالي هل التمايز أو التمييز هو بين الأقانيم نفسها ؟ بمعنى أن الأقنوم الثاني له من الخصائص والصفات التي يفتقر إليها الأقنوم الأول ، والأقنوم الأول له من الصفات والخصائص التي يفتقر إليها الأقنوم الثاني ، وهكذا بالنسبة للأقنوم الثالث.
أما إذ لم يكن التمايز بين الأقانيم وإنما بين الخالق والمخلوق فهذا معروف ببداهة العقل ولا يحتاج إلى هذه التقسيمات التي إبتكرها الفلاسفة المسيحيون.
السؤال واضح فأرجو له جوابا ً واضحا ً.

أما بالنسبة لعدم إنفصال الأقانيم عن بعضها فأقول: إن كلام أخي أبو الحارث صحيح لأن لازم التجسد الإنفصال، وأنا أعلم جيدا ً أن الأقنوم الثاني "الكلمة" هو الذي تجسد فقد جاء في رسائل بولس "عظيم هو سر التقوى الله ظهر في الجسد".
	وسأذكر هنا بعض الأدلة التي تثبت الإنفصال بين الأقانيم:-
أولا ً:إنجيل متى (17:3) " فلما اعتمد يسوع صعد للوقت من الماء وإذا السماوات قد انفتحت له فرأى روح الله نازلا ً مثل حمامة وأتيا عليه وصوت من السماوات قائلا ً هذا هو ابن الحبيب الذي به سررت".
فمن النص تبين وجود الأقنوم الثاني المسيح على الأرض والأقنوم الثالث بين السماء والأرض والأقنوم الأول الآب في السماء وبعد هذا تقول أنه لا يوجد إنفصال بينها !!!	ثانيا ً: إنجيل مرقس (19:16) "ثم إن الرب بعدما كلمهم ارتفع إلى السماء وجلس عن يمين الله"
	ثالثا ً: أعمال الرسل (55:7) " وأما هو (إستفانوس) فشخص إلى السماء وهو ممتلئ من الروح القدس فرأى مجد الله ويسوع قائما ً عن يمين الله"
	رابعا ً: قانون الإيمان النيقاوي "وصعد إلى السماوات وجلس عن يمين أبيه"
فمن الملاحظ من النقاط 2 ، 3 ، 4 أن الأقنوم الثاني جلس عن يمين الله ، أي بمعنى آخر منفصل عنه ، إذ كيف يُعقل أنّ اللاهوت الجالس عن يمين الآخر هو ذلك الآخر وهما جوهر واحد وإله واحد ؟ أليس هذا التناقض بعينه ؟!	خامسا ً: إنجيل يوحنا (13:3) "ليس أحد صعد إلى السماء إلا الذي نزل من السماء ، ويوحنا (38:6) "لأني نزلت من السماء ليس لأعمل مشيئتي بل مشيئة الذي أرسلني".
سادسا ً: قانون الإيمان النيقاوي "الذي من أجلنا نحن البشر ومن أجل خلاصنا نزل من السماء".
	فالنصان الخامس والسادس يدلان أن أقنوم الكلمة كان في السماء ونزل إلى الأرض متخذا ً جسدا ً، مما يؤكد ما قلنا حدوث إنفصال بين الأقانيم.
وهنا يبرز سؤال مهم وهو أين الله ؟ هل الله في كل مكان ؟ هل الله في السماء ؟أريد جوابا ً واضحا ً على هذه النقطة أيضا ً
	وأرجو عند جواب هذه النصوص عدم الإعتماد على التفاسير والتأويلات الباطنية التي تخالف ظواهر النصوص ولا يقبل أي تفسير إلا إذا كان هناك قرينة أو دليل واضح يصرفه عن ظاهره ، وأرجو أيضا ً عدم اتهامي بعدم الفهم أو أني لا أريد أن أفهم كما فعل( Avada Cadavra) بأخينا أبي الحارث.
	وأما بالنسبة بالنسبة لعلاقة اللاهوت بالناسوت وعدم مفارقته طرفة عين ، إن كانت علاقة اللاهوت بالناسوت هي اتحادا ً غير مدرك كما صرح (ابن الشرق) 
من غير اختلاط بين الناسوت واللاهوت كما صرح( My Rock) أقول إن هذا الكلام كلام متناقض لأن الإتحاد أن يصير الإثنان واحدا ً ، فيقال قبل الإتحاد كان اللاهوت جوهرا ً والناسوت جوهرا ً آخر ، فبعد الإتحاد إما أن يكونا اثنين كما كانا ، أو صار الإثنان واحدا ً ، فإن كانا اثنين كما كانا فلا اتحاد ، وإن كانا صارا شيئا ً واحدا ً كان هذا الواحد هو أحدهما فالآخر قد عُدم ، وهذا عدمٌ لأحدهما لا اتحاده ، وإن كان الذي صار واحدا ً ليس هو أحدهما فلا بد من تغيرهما واستحالتهما ، وإلا فلو كانا بعد الإتحاد اثنين باقيين بصفاتهما لم يكن هناك اتحاد ، ولهذا قال ابن الشرق أنه اتحاد غير مدرك لعجزه عن وصفه.
	والقول أن المسيح بعد الإتحاد هو إله تام وإنسان تام في نفس الوقت هو قول متناقض ، لأن هذا لا يسمى اتحادا ً كما بيَّنا آنفا ً ، ولهذا فمثال الحديد والنار الذي طرحته( marina) وقالت أن الحديد يبقى كما هو والنار تبقى كما هي حتى تدلل على أن المسيح إله تام يبقى كما هو وإنسان تام يبقى كما هو بعد الإتحاد مثال خاطئ ، لأن النار التي تتصل بالحديد تغير ذلك الحديد وتبدل صفاته فتحرقه أو تذيبه أو تلينه فلا يبقى حديدا ً محضا ً ، والنار الملامسة له لا تبقى نارا ً محضة بل تستحيل وتتغير أيضا ً وبالتالي القول أن المسيح بعد الإتحاد إله تام وإنسان تام كلام باطل بصريح العقل ، فلا يكون إنسانا ً تاما ً محضا ً ولا إلها ً تاما ً محضا ً ولكنه شيء ثالث مركب من إنسان استحال وتغير وإله استحال وتغير . 
	ومعلوم أيضا ً أن الجمرة الناتجة من اتحاد الحديد والنار إذا ضربت بالمطرقة أو وضعت في الماء أو مدت وتصورت بشكل معين فإن هذه الأفعال تقع بمجموع الجمرة لا تقع على حديد بلا نار ولا نار بلا حديد وإنما هذه الأفعال تقع على الجمرة المستحيلة والمتغيرة من حديد ونار والتي هي ليست حديدا ً محضا ً ولا نارا ً محضة ولا مجموع حديد محض ولا نارا ً محضة بل جوهر ثالث مستحيل ومتغير بعد الإتحاد من حديد ونار كسائر ما يستحيل بالإتحاد إلى حقيقة ثالثة.
	فيلزم من ذلك أن يكون ما حل بالمسيح من ضرب وأكل وشرب وموت حلّ بالمسيح الذي هو عندهم إله تام وإنسان تام من غير فرق بين لاهوته ولا ناسوته فيكون الإله على هذا المثال وقع عليه الموت وهذا عكس ما صرحتم به بالمشاركات السابقة من وقوع الموت على الناسوت فقط.
وبما أنكم -على ما أعتقد- تقولون أن للمسيح طبيعة واحدة بعد الإتحاد ، فيَـلزمكم القول بموت اللاهوت لأنه والناسوت طبيعة واحدة لا تنفصلان فلا يجوز أن يقال أن الموت وقع على الناسوت دون اللاهوت لأن هذا القول هو ذات القول بوجود طبيعتين بعد الإتحاد.
	ويلزم أيضا ً على هذا القول - أي موت الناسوت فقط - أن الإله لم يصلب ولم يبذل نفسه عن خطايانا ، وبالتفريق بين الأفعال والأقوال التي تنسب إلى اللاهوت والأفعال والأقوال التي تنسب إلى الناسوت تنهار نظرية الكفارة والفداء والتي تعتبر أساس المسيحية لقولها أن الإله هو الذي فدى البشر لا جسدا ً كسائر الأجساد .
	ثم بعد هذا يقول (ابن الشرق) أن الموت وقع أدبيا ً لا فعليا ً على اللاهوت وأنا أطلب منه راجيا ً أن يشرح لنا الموت الأدبي .
	وأقول أيضا ً إذا كانت القديسة مريم العذراء والدة الإله على الحقيقة (راجع كتاب تاريخ إنشقاق الكنيسة للقمص زكريا بطرس) والولادة للكلمة المتجسد الجامع بين الناسوت واللاهوت عندكم فمتى جاز أن يولد اللاهوت كما صرحتم بأن مريم والدة الإله ردا ً على هرطقة نسطوريوس جاز أن يصلب ويموت ولا يجوز أن نقول هذا كان بالناسوت دون اللاهوت عند الموت لأن هذا لازما ً لكم أيضا ً عند الولادة ، فإن قلتم بهذا دون هذا وقعتم بالتناقض وإن قلتم بوقوع الولادة والموت على اللاهوت أبطلتم كلامكم السابق ، وأي إله هذا الذي يموت ، وإن قلتم أن الولادة وقعت على الناسوت والموت وقع على الناسوت أيضا ً فقد وافقتم نسطوريوس المبتدع والذي حرمه آباء الكنيسة.
	وأخيرا ً أنقل من كتاب عصر المجامع للقمص كيرلس الأنطوني والذي يذكر فيه بعض بنود مجمع أفسس سنة 431 م والتي توضح أن مريم والدة الإله وأنه لا يجوز نسبة أعمال إلى اللاهوت وأعمال إلى الناسوت.
"أما القديس كيرلس فقد عقد مجمعا ً مكانيا ً بالإسكندرية عرضت عليه هرطقة نسطور كما تليت رسائل القديس له وللأساقفة فوافق المجمع على رأي كيرلس وأثبت خطأ تعاليم نسطور ، ثم كتب كيرلس اثني عشر بندا ً فصّـل فيها العقيدة المسيحية الصحيحة ، وختم كل منها بجرم من لا يؤمن بها كالآتي:-
1) من لا يعترف أن عمانوئيل هو إله حقيقي وأن البتول القديسة مريم هي والدة الإله حيث ولدت جسديا ً الكلمة المتجسد الذي هو من الله كما هو مكتوب إن الكلمة صار جسدا ً فليكن محروما ً.
.
.
.
.
4) من فرق بين أقوال المسيح المذكورة في الأناجيل وفي رسائل الرسل أو نطق بها الآباء القديسون أم قالها المسيح عن ذاته ونسبها إلى أقنومين أو إلى اثنين كل قائم بذاته ويفهم أن البعض منها لائق بالإنسان وحده كأنه غريب عن كلمة الله وأن البعض الآخر ملائم لله فيخصه وينسبه إلى كلمة الآب وحده فليكن محروما ً. (عصر المجامع ص 135 )




أما بالنسبة لعقيدة الثالوث القدوس أو الوحدانية الجامعة المانعة فسأتناولها إن شاء الله ولكني أمهد لهذا الموضوع بسؤال مهم جدا ً وهو هل الأقانيم ذوات أم صفات؟ أرجو الجواب أن يكون صريحا ً.
	وأخيرا ً أرجو عدم التطاول والتجريم والهجوم والإتهام بعدم الفهم كما فعل (أثناسيوس الرسول) مع أخينا أبو الحارث ، وأنا أطلب منه شخصيا ً ومن جميع المشاركين أن يلتزموا بقول المسيح عليه السلام كما في إنجيل متـّى (44:5) "أما أنا فأقول لكم : أحبوا أعداءكم باركوا لاعنيكم أحسنوا إلى مبغضيكم وصلوا لأجل الذين يسيئون إليكم ويطردونكم"
و في إنجيل متـّى (1:7) "لا تـَدينوا لكي لا تـُدانوا ...........ولماذا تنظر القذى الذي في عين أخيك وأما الخشبة التي في عينك فلا تفطن لها ، يا مرائي أخرج أولا ً الخشبة من عينك وحينئذ تبصر جيدا ً أن تخرج القذى من عين أخيك".
أرجو للجميع الهداية والتوفيق
والسلام على من اتبع الهدى


----------



## ابن الشرق (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ما معنى كلمة "أقنوم"؟*



آريوس الموحد قال:


> السلام على من اتبع الهدى :-
> من خلال إطلاعي على ما تم طرحه سابقا ً لي بعض الملاحظات وبعض التساؤلات:
> أولا :ً إن مصطلح أقنوم ليس مصطلح كتابي ، وإنما مصطلح فلسفي كما أقر بذلك المشارك (أثناسيوس الرسول).
> ثانيا ً : لم يستدل المشاركين بآية واحدة واضحة ، لا عن المسيح ولا عن الأنبياء تثبت وجود الأقانيم الثلاثة بجوهر واحد.
> ...


 

الاقانيم هي خصائص معينة متميزة في الله الواحد 


فالآب اي الذات الالهية له صفة الوجود 

و الابن اي الكلمة ه صفة النطق 

و روح الله القدوس له صفة الحياة


هذا هو التمايز الاقنومي بين الاقانيم لله الواحد 






> أما بالنسبة لعدم إنفصال الأقانيم عن بعضها فأقول: إن كلام أخي أبو الحارث صحيح لأن لازم التجسد الإنفصال، وأنا أعلم جيدا ً أن الأقنوم الثاني "الكلمة" هو الذي تجسد فقد جاء في رسائل بولس "عظيم هو سر التقوى الله ظهر في الجسد".
> وسأذكر هنا بعض الأدلة التي تثبت الإنفصال بين الأقانيم:-
> أولا ً:إنجيل متى (17:3) " فلما اعتمد يسوع صعد للوقت من الماء وإذا السماوات قد انفتحت له فرأى روح الله نازلا ً مثل حمامة وأتيا عليه وصوت من السماوات قائلا ً هذا هو ابن الحبيب الذي به سررت".
> فمن النص تبين وجود الأقنوم الثاني المسيح على الأرض والأقنوم الثالث بين السماء والأرض والأقنوم الأول الآب في السماء وبعد هذا تقول أنه لا يوجد إنفصال بينها !!! ثانيا ً: إنجيل مرقس (19:16) "ثم إن الرب بعدما كلمهم ارتفع إلى السماء وجلس عن يمين الله"
> ...


 
اهم قوانين المنتدى هو ممنوع التفسير الشخصي او التأويل الذاتي للكتاب المقدس 

وحدانية الله و تثليث اقانيمه واضحة جدا في الكتاب المقدس و من احدى الدلائل ما ذكرت عن حادثة عماذ السيد المسيح له المجد في نهر الاردن

ان الله الواحد لا يتجزأ 

فلا عقله و لا روحه ينفصلان 


لكن الابن تجسد و تميز بالتجسد 

و كما مرارا كثيرة وضحنا ان الله لا يحده لا مكان و لا زمان 

فالله موجود في كل مكان 

و التجسد لا يحد الله 

فالسيد المسيح كما هو ظاهر في الجسد كان في كل مكان 


و كما هو قال 

[q-bible] 
وَلَيْسَ أَحَدٌ صَعِدَ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ إِلاَّ الَّذِي نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ، ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ الَّذِي هُوَ فِي السَّمَاءِ.
[/q-bible]


و كذلك روح الله موجود في مكان و كما وعدنا رب المجد بان الروح القدجس سيجل على كل المؤمنين في كل العالم كما ان السيد المسيح في كل مكان 

لانهم واحد 

فالله موجود في كل مكان 

اما تعبير الله في السماوات لا ينفي بتاتا وجوده على الارض -حاشا لله تحديده بمكان معين- 


و كما قال داؤد النبي بالوحي

[q-bible] 
أَيْنَ أَذْهَبُ مِنْ رُوحِكَ؟ وَمِنْ وَجْهِكَ أَيْنَ أَهْرُبُ؟ *8 *إِنْ صَعِدْتُ إِلَى السَّمَاوَاتِ فَأَنْتَ هُنَاكَ، وَإِنْ فَرَشْتُ فِي الْهَاوِيَةِ فَهَا أَنْتَ.
[/q-bible]

فتعبير ان الله في السماوات لان السماء هي عرش الله و ملكوته في السموات و هو موجود في كل مكان 

و كذلك عندما صرح الكتاب المقدس عن السيد المسيح بأنه صعد الى يمين الله الآب 
فهذا لايعني تحديد الله بمكان معيّن 

فاليمين دليل على العظمة و المكانة العالية 





> وأرجو عند جواب هذه النصوص عدم الإعتماد على التفاسير والتأويلات الباطنية التي تخالف ظواهر النصوص ولا يقبل أي تفسير إلا إذا كان هناك قرينة أو دليل واضح يصرفه عن ظاهره ، وأرجو أيضا ً عدم اتهامي بعدم الفهم أو أني لا أريد أن أفهم كما فعل( Avada Cadavra) بأخينا أبي الحارث.


 

لست انت من تحدد الاجابة من أين 

نحن نجيبك من تفسير الاباء و من كلمة الله غير المتغيرة

فنحن نحاول اججابتك بنعمة الله 

فان رفضت الفهم هذا ليس من شأننا 



بعد اكمال هذه النقاط

نكمل عن الاتحاد غير المدرك بين الطبيعة الالهية و الانسانية في السيد المسيح له المجد 

و لكي تفهم اكثر


----------



## أبو الحارث (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ما معنى كلمة "أقنوم"؟*



مرحبا بالجميع وسلام خاص للعضو الجديد الأخ آريوس الموحد،،
أما بعد،،

فبعد قراتي لآخر رد بواسطة الأخ ابن الشرق، أود أن أورد بعض الملاحظات:

*أولا:* اقبست يا ابن الشرق من كلام "آريوس" ثلاثة نقاط مكتوبة بحوالي 20 سطرا، وكل ما فعلته يا عزيزي هو أنك أعدت تعريف الآب والإبن والروح القدس فقط! فهل هذا هو الجواب الواضح الذي طلبه "الموحد"؟ ثم قلت: "هذا هو التمايز الاقنومي بين الاقانيم لله الواحد" انتهى.
فالناظر في ردك يرى أنه تأييد لما ذهب إليه آريوس حيث قال: "هل التمايز أو التمييز هو بين الأقانيم نفسها ؟ بمعنى أن الأقنوم الثاني له من الخصائص والصفات التي يفتقر إليها الأقنوم الأول ، والأقنوم الأول له من الصفات والخصائص التي يفتقر إليها الأقنوم الثاني ، وهكذا بالنسبة للأقنوم الثالث" انتهى. فكلامك له هذا المعنى يا ابن الشرق، حيث قلت أن الآب له صفة الوجود والإبن أو الكلمة له صفة الكلام و للروح القدس صفة الحياة، إذاَ فكل أقنوم له صفة ليست موجودة في الأقنوم الآخر، أليس كذلك؟ فلو كانت موجودة في الجميع إذا كيف تميز بها هذا الأقنوم عن غيره؟


*ثانيا:* لا يصح أبدا أن يقال أن الله في كل مكان، هذا كلام مرفوض على الإطلاق لأن الأماكن منها ما هو نجس وقذر فكيف يكون الله فيها؟ إلا إذا كان القصد أن الله معنا في كل مكان بعلمه وقدرته أي أنه يعلم كل شيء في كل مكان ويراه ولعل هذا هو معنى اقباسك: "أَيْنَ أَذْهَبُ مِنْ رُوحِكَ؟ وَمِنْ وَجْهِكَ أَيْنَ أَهْرُبُ؟ 8 إِنْ صَعِدْتُ إِلَى السَّمَاوَاتِ فَأَنْتَ هُنَاكَ، وَإِنْ فَرَشْتُ فِي الْهَاوِيَةِ فَهَا أَنْتَ." فالله يراه ويعلم حاله أينما كان وحيثما ذهب وهذا المعنى لانختلف فيه. ولكنه ليس مقصودا طبعا من النزول إلى الأرض ثم التجسد، فالذي يتجسد لا يكون صفة كالعلم أو الرؤيا إنما هو ذات نزلت من السماء ثم تجسدت. صح!


*ثالثا:* أخي ابن الشرق،، هذا طبعا لا يعني أنت رددت ولا على عشر ما ذكره الأخ آريوس، ففي المرة الثانية قمت أيضا باقباس ستة نقاط ولم تفندها وترد عليها واحدة تلو الأخرى، إنما اكتفيت بالرد المجمل، الأخ يورد لك نصوصا تثبت الإنفصال وتؤيده بمنتهى الوضوح فلماذا لا تقف عندها وتشرحها لنا كي نفهمها كما تفهمونها أنتم؟


أتمنى في النهاية من الجميع المحافظة على هذا الأسلوب العلمي والأدب في الحوار وكلنا كذلك إن شاء الله ولكن أحببت أن أذكر فقط.


----------



## ابن الشرق (1 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما معنى كلمة "أقنوم"؟*



أبو الحارث قال:


> مرحبا بالجميع وسلام خاص للعضو الجديد الأخ آريوس الموحد،،
> أما بعد،،
> 
> فبعد قراتي لآخر رد بواسطة الأخ ابن الشرق، أود أن أورد بعض الملاحظات:
> ...


 
هل انا احاور العضو آريوس ام احاورك ؟ 

على العموم 

هو نقل موضوع طويل عريض و انا اجبته عن نقاط معينة و بالتدريج نكمل 


النظام شيئ جميل جدا 




نعم انا تكلمت عن التمايز الاقنومي بين الاقانيم 


الله موجود بذاته و ناطق بابنه و حي بروحه 


اكثر من هذا الوضوح ؟!

نعم يتميز الآب بالوجود بذاته و الابن يتميز بالنطق و الروح هو الحياة 




> *ثانيا:* لا يصح أبدا أن يقال أن الله في كل مكان، هذا كلام مرفوض على الإطلاق لأن الأماكن منها ما هو نجس وقذر فكيف يكون الله فيها؟ إلا إذا كان القصد أن الله معنا في كل مكان بعلمه وقدرته أي أنه يعلم كل شيء في كل مكان ويراه ولعل هذا هو معنى اقباسك: "أَيْنَ أَذْهَبُ مِنْ رُوحِكَ؟ وَمِنْ وَجْهِكَ أَيْنَ أَهْرُبُ؟ 8 إِنْ صَعِدْتُ إِلَى السَّمَاوَاتِ فَأَنْتَ هُنَاكَ، وَإِنْ فَرَشْتُ فِي الْهَاوِيَةِ فَهَا أَنْتَ." فالله يراه ويعلم حاله أينما كان وحيثما ذهب وهذا المعنى لانختلف فيه. ولكنه ليس مقصودا طبعا من النزول إلى الأرض ثم التجسد، فالذي يتجسد لا يكون صفة كالعلم أو الرؤيا إنما هو ذات نزلت من السماء ثم تجسدت. صح!


 
اولا الله موجود في كل مكان بحسب المنظور المسيحي 

و لا ادري ماذا تقصد بالمكان القذر ؟!

هذا يعني ان الله غير موجود هناك !!!!!!!!!!!!! 

الله لا يحده مكان يا عزيزي 


لان هذا لا يقبله اي منطق بوجود اماكن في الكون الله غائب عنها !! 

و مع ذلك اذهب الى قسم الحوار الاسلامي و اثبت هذا 




و لو قرأت جيدا ردي 

انا استشهدت بهذه الآية لاثبت وجود الله في كل مكان لا للتجسد لان هذا موضوع آخر 






> *ثالثا:* أخي ابن الشرق،، هذا طبعا لا يعني أنت رددت ولا على عشر ما ذكره الأخ آريوس، ففي المرة الثانية قمت أيضا باقباس ستة نقاط ولم تفندها وترد عليها واحدة تلو الأخرى، إنما اكتفيت بالرد المجمل، الأخ يورد لك نصوصا تثبت الإنفصال وتؤيده بمنتهى الوضوح فلماذا لا تقف عندها وتشرحها لنا كي نفهمها كما تفهمونها أنتم؟


 


عزيزي 

النقاش لا يكون هكذا 


لا يمكن ان اشرح عشر نصوص في رد واحد 


*انا وضحت معنى عدم الانفصال جوهريا*

فان وجدت نص من النصوص المذكورة يعارض هذا اخبرني به 


و ان احببت نناقش نص نص و بالتدريج 




في النهاية انا لا احاور آلة ! 


الاخ نقل الآيات بدون قراءتها و لهذا لم يرد اصلا على اجابتي 




> أتمنى في النهاية من الجميع المحافظة على هذا الأسلوب العلمي والأدب في الحوار وكلنا كذلك إن شاء الله ولكن أحببت أن أذكر فقط.


 


و من لا يتمنى هذا 


و فعلا انا اعجبني اسلوبك في الحوار


و ان شاء الله نستمر فيه 
سلام و نعمة


----------



## My Rock (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما معنى كلمة "أقنوم"؟*

لا اله الا المسيح
و بعدين معكم؟
سأل الأخ عن معنى الأقنوم بأجبناه
فما معنى هذا اللغو الفارغ و الخروج عن الموضوع؟
الا تعرفون شئ اسمه الألتزام بمسار موضوع معين!

نرحب بنقاش اي موضوع اخر, لكن في موضوع منفصل عن هذا
سلام و نعمة


----------



## أبو الحارث (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما معنى كلمة "أقنوم"؟*



"نرحب بنقاش اي موضوع اخر, لكن في موضوع منفصل عن هذا" انتهى كلام الزعيم.

حاضر ولكن؛ ما الذي يضمن لنا ألا تحذف مشاركاننا كما فعلتم مع الأخ آريوس يا زعيم؟


----------



## My Rock (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما معنى كلمة "أقنوم"؟*



أبو الحارث قال:


> "نرحب بنقاش اي موضوع اخر, لكن في موضوع منفصل عن هذا" انتهى كلام الزعيم.
> 
> حاضر ولكن؛ ما الذي يضمن لنا ألا تحذف مشاركاننا كما فعلتم مع الأخ آريوس يا زعيم؟


 
القوانين هي التي تضمن يا ابو الحارث
راجع القوانين و امشي على خطاها و لن يحذف لك رد واحد
ردود الأخ اريوس خارجة عن الموضوع, لذلك حذفت

سلام و نعمة


----------



## آريوس الموحد (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما معنى كلمة "أقنوم"؟*

السلام على من اتبع الهدى 

تحية طيبة يا زعيم وكل المشاركين كذلك

أنا استغربت كثيرا حذف مشاركتي السابقة على الرغم أنني ناقشت ما طرح فقط 

من قبل المشاركين ولم أخرج عن الموضوع يا زعيم ولم ولن أتكلم باللغو الفارغ 
ولهذا أنا أرى أني لم أخالف قوانين المنتدى ولكن أحترم قرارك 

وبما أني لم أخرج عن الموضوع فأدعو لمواصلة النقاش اذا رغبتم منطلقاً 

مماتعلمته من الكتاب المقدس أنكم مستعدين لمجاوبة كل من 

يسألكم عن سبب الرجاء الذي فيكم بوداعة وخوف . ( رسالة بطرس الأولى 15:3)


راجيا الهداية والتوفيق للجميع


----------



## My Rock (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما معنى كلمة "أقنوم"؟*

عزيزي آريوس الموحد
اذا عندك اضافة بجوهر الموضوع, الذي يتكلم في معنى كلمة اقنوم, فتفضل
بخلاف ذلك, تستطيع ان تطرح موضوع منفصل, فلم يمنعك احد
سلام و نعمة


----------



## آريوس الموحد (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ما معنى كلمة "أقنوم"؟*

*حرر بواسطة My Rock*
*للخروج عن صلب الموضوع من جديد*


----------



## My Rock (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ما معنى كلمة "أقنوم"؟*

لا أتقد انك ستتوقف عن كسر اوامر الأدارة
قلنا للكل كذا مرة, الموذوع هذا لنقاش معنى كلمة اقنوم و ردينا
اذا تريد نقاش كيفية جلوس المسيح عن اليمين و معناه بالنسبة لوحدانية جوهر الأقانيم, تفضل بطرحه في موضوع منفصل
فلا اعرف لماذا تخاف و ترتعب من طرح ما عندك في موضوع منفصل...


----------



## Qalb-Elased (9 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ما معنى كلمة "أقنوم"؟*

*هذا الموضوع ممتاز  ولي بعض المداخلات فامنحوني المشاركة من فضلكم ... ما هو الدافع الذي أدي بكتبة الأناجيل أن لا يذكروا على صفحات الأناجيل كلمة أقنوم بل تركت للاجتهادات .. هل كان المسيح يعلم أن كلمة مثل هذه قد تثير الشكوك والجدل حولها ف؟ فلماذا آثر السكوت ولم يوضحها ؟ لماذا لم يتلفظ بها صراحة فيريح البشرية من عناء التخبط والاجتهادات .. كما قرأت أن الكلمة أصلها يونانية وهي تعني (Hypostasis) وهي مكونة من مقطعين المقطع الأول هو Hypo وهو يعنى تحت والمقطع الأخير هو Stasis وهو يعني قائم أن أن الكلمة في مجملها تعني القائم ... إلى هنا تم توضيح الكلمة من واقع صياغتها اليونانية. ولكن من قال لكم أن المسيح عليه السلام تكلم اليونانية أو تلفظ بها ؟ وإذا كانت هذه الكلمة موجودة في أقدم المخطوطات فما هي دلالاتها في النص العبري أو النص الإنجليزي أو النص العبري ؟ وكيف تطالبني أن اقتنع بكلمة ليست موجودة بالأناجيل ولم يعلمها المسيح لتلاميذه ولم يعرفها تلاميذه ؟ لماذا تعتبرون الترجمة اليونانية هي الأصل وأنتم تعلمون أنها مجرد ترجمة عن أصل أرامي ؟ والذي أعرفه أيضا أن الترجمة السبعينية اليونانية ترجمت عن الأصل العبري وليس الأرامي مع أن اللغة التي كان يتعامل بها السيد المسيح هي الآرامية الفلسطينية ذات اللسان العربي .. وسؤالي الذي بدوري أبحث له عن إجابة وتحملوني من فضلكم .. إن كانت الأقانيم الثلاثة قد اتحدت معا وعاشت معا فلماذا عند الصلب جاءوا فرادى ؟ لماذا تخلى أقنوم الروح القدس عن أقنوم الابن وأين كان أقنوم الآب تحديدا ؟ ومن الذي قام بوظيفة أقنوم الابن هل وقعت على عاتق الروح القدس ؟ أخيرا قال الأخوة المسيحيين أن أقنوم الابن صعد وجلس على يمن الآب فلماذا لم يجلس على شماله أو أمامه ؟ ومن كان على شمال الآب ؟ ولماذا تحديدا جلس على اليمين ؟ فتحديد مكان الجلوس ( باليمين ) يستلزم بالتبعية أماكن أخرى فعلى سبيل المثال عندما أقول لك أجلس عن يميني فلابد أن شمالي مملوء أو فارغ أو يجلس عليه آخر ... لأن عند تحديد اليمين والشمال ففورا يحدث استدعاء للمعلومات من بؤرة المخ وتتجمع في المخيلة صورة عن جلوس الأب على شمال الابن وجلوس الابن على يمين الأب  وبالتالي تظل صورة شخصين في المخيلة أحدهما على اليمين والآخر على الشمال فمن منهم هو الإله ؟ ومن منهم هو المتحكم في الآخر ؟ ولماذا عندما صعد الابن لماذا لم يندمج في هيكل الآب ويصبحا هيكلا واحدا أفضل من الجلوس عن اليمين  ... شكرا*


----------



## rosemary84 (9 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ما معنى كلمة "أقنوم"؟*

وتكملة للامثلة الشمس تتكون من ضوء واشعة وحرارة وكله فى شئ واحد وهو الشمس وهذه الامثلة البسيطة تجعلنا ندرك  الوحدانية


----------



## شادى9999 (14 فبراير 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------

